# My automated wood splitter



## Butch(OH) (Jun 19, 2008)

We have been filling the woodshed and I finaly remembered the camera.

I started on this automated splitter 18 years ago when I helped make Billy (18)and Allen (17) LOL Actually the boys do make me lazy, they ran this whole load while I took pics and messed around.
<IMG SRC=http://i30.tinypic.com/s4cbjb.jpg>

Allen loading with the log lift, the pump runs from the tractor PTO for two reasons. It is geared up so the tractor runs just off idle and the primary reason is almost nobody asks to borrow it and when they do I can ask how they plan to run it? LOL
<IMG SRC=http://i28.tinypic.com/2gwx24z.jpg>

Splitting some sizable 1 year old Sycamore that really tests a splitter especaily four way split. I started on this splitter by hanging the bean at a comfortable working height so I didn't have to work bent over.
<IMG SRC=http://i30.tinypic.com/2h6h8q0.jpg>


Not sure what this wood is but it split easy. I copied the lifting 4 way wedge from a Rayco.
<IMG SRC=http://i29.tinypic.com/31619uf.jpg>

Just another pic. I am not in love with the location of the valves because it cant be operated easily from the lifter side where a person would run it by himself. When I figure it out the valve will be moved. Billy has his hand on the Prince Auto cycle valve, a big help when your by yourself.

<IMG SRC=http://i27.tinypic.com/2ztiy53.jpg>

The loading elevator and wood pile. The boys ran a big load on the ole Dodge in about 20 minutes, as high as the cab and all the way back. I did nothing buttake pics and boss. The two wheeled cart is what we use to move the elevator.

<IMG SRC=http://i26.tinypic.com/15eicf8.jpg>


----------



## epicklein22 (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice pics and set up you have there. That splitter looks perfect to me, nice job on making it. That AC looks to be in good shape too.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm jealous.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 19, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> I'm jealous.


Yeah, me too. I can't get no help when it comes to splittin. Everyone always has something to do. My dog won't even get out of the way.LOL Nice splitter and some good help ya got there.


----------



## zanderson (Jun 20, 2008)

Very impressive splitter- the moveable/adjustable splitter head is really cool. 
_________________
Stihl 441 
Stihl 044's (X3)
stihl 038
Stihl 026
Stihl 250
Stihl 210
Stihl 180


----------



## arlen (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice splitter great to have sons to help David


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice pics,Nice splitter,Nice tractor. Just plain Nice. Im jealous too.


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Jun 20, 2008)

Nicely Done.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 21, 2008)

NIce setup, you mentioned moving the one valve, to make it easier when working alone, why not put another valve in. 

Having multiple rounds on the lift must keep things moving quickly.


----------



## country boy (Jun 21, 2008)

You have a strong point there on the pto driven pump people are always wanting to borrow mine and it drives me nuts . I have a ole 2n ford and i think it burns less gas than a lawnmower engine. Looks like some hard working boys ya got there i bet your a proud papa . Great looking splitter to.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice splitter setup you have there, I've been looking at ALOT of splitter setup recently, to make one. I think I'm going to use some of the things you have there. That adj. 4-way is a great idea. Anyhow real nice


----------



## mga (Jun 22, 2008)

yo, butch....could you post a front picture of that wedge?

thanks!


----------



## woodfarmer (Jun 22, 2008)

tell those boys to smile like their enjoying themselves


----------



## sno-man! (Jun 22, 2008)

Man that is one nice splitter. Could we get a few more pictures of it.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, the boys was a smil'en until I got the camera out, man they hate to get their picture taken. I am going to be away for a week but will take some more pictures when I get back.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice pics, nice splitter.

I also use an old grain eleveator for moving the wood out of hte way. i like the adjustable 4 way splitter. 

i built mine non adjustable. one of the ears just came off, and i plan to move it down a little. 

a question. how often do you really move hte 4 way up and down? seems to me like when i get it adjusted to about 5 inches, i end up resplitting the big stuff anyway.


----------



## wkpoor (Jun 22, 2008)

Just had to rep you on that one...oh yeh...nice Allis!!!


----------



## koda (Jun 23, 2008)

As far as more pictures, can you take some more of how the splitter attaches to the draw bar? I have a Farmall H and was wondering how I can put a splitter on it without a 3 point hitch? Nice set-up!


----------



## sno-man! (Jun 29, 2008)

I am building a splitter and would like to copy your 4-way, when you get a chance could you post some more pictures of the cylinder set-up and the 4 way itself....thanks.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 29, 2008)

sno-man! said:


> I am building a splitter and would like to copy your 4-way, when you get a chance could you post some more pictures of the cylinder set-up and the 4 way itself....thanks.



After he mentioned he kinda copied the Rayco setup, I went looking heres some different looks http://www.raycomfg.com/ls2526solo.htm
I'm building one as we speak and I'm going to use alot of those ideas also, I thought that 4-way was a great idea and I like the catch table he added.


----------



## sno-man! (Jun 30, 2008)

```
After he mentioned he kinda copied the Rayco setup, I went looking heres some different looks http://www.raycomfg.com/ls2526solo.htm
I'm building one as we speak and I'm going to use alot of those ideas also, I thought that 4-way was a great idea and I like the catch table he added.
```

Yeah, I realy like the way he set the 4-way up so you can lower it and just split the wood in two if you are dealing with smaller stuff. I don't have a OWB so I have to split my stuff a little smaller. I am also going to look at the table. I am getting tired of having to pick up wood off the ground after it is split.

I just had two home made splitters given to me. One with a 5hp and one with a 8hp motor. The five horse has what I belive to be a 11gpm pump, and the other has a viking gp-052514 that I am still trying to figure out. I want to be around 16gpm and run the 8hp motor.


----------



## ms310 (Jul 2, 2008)

*4 Way Pointers*

I just made one for myself, here is two things i learned, set the "wings" back by about 1 1/2'' at the tip, this will allow the splitter to "pop" the vertical first, then "pop" the horizontal secondly. Also i put my wings on a 5 degree angle into the vertical wedge this "forces" the wood to stay on the wings. I origanaly had the wings and vertical wedge hitting at the same time and it worked but not like it does now i can get threw just about anything with it, before it had issues with knots. I am not sure what ton rating the splitter it is a home made 3 point on a 7430 john Deere tractor runs strickly off the tractor hydrulics. I do not have a table on it at times i do wish i did tho but, more often than not we just let it fall to the ground, and scoop it up with the 7430 and dump it in the trailers.

Ms441
Ms 310 
Ms 180
7430 John Deere


----------



## sno-man! (Jul 2, 2008)

How thick of steel did you use for the 4-way?


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 2, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, me too. I can't get no help when it comes to splittin. Everyone always has something to do. My dog won't even get out of the way.LOL Nice splitter and some good help ya got there.



If the dog won't get out of the way, put him to work. Tie a chew toy to the operating leaver, so he can operate the splitter for you, as you load, and unload the splitter. Bruce.


----------



## ms310 (Jul 3, 2008)

*4 way*

When i built mine i used 3/8'' to go around the splitting wedge, and 5/8'' for the wings. mine is not adjustable it just sits over the splitting wedge, i also just put a strap on the back so the back was mostley open this will allow for some; not alot of movement if it needs to move to allow the wood to pass. One thing i forgot to mention yesterday was: i DID NOT put an angle on the under side of the wings, my thinking on this was the wood would be forced down if i had done this so i just did a bevel from the bottom to the top. With this type of design if i want to take it off for big stuff i just hit it with the maul and it comes off, and out of the way.


----------



## sno-man! (Jul 4, 2008)

ms310 said:


> When i built mine i used 3/8'' to go around the splitting wedge, and 5/8'' for the wings. mine is not adjustable it just sits over the splitting wedge, i also just put a strap on the back so the back was mostley open this will allow for some; not alot of movement if it needs to move to allow the wood to pass. One thing i forgot to mention yesterday was: i DID NOT put an angle on the under side of the wings, my thinking on this was the wood would be forced down if i had done this so i just did a bevel from the bottom to the top. With this type of design if i want to take it off for big stuff i just hit it with the maul and it comes off, and out of the way.



Thanks for the tips, I am getting everything around to build one and this info will be a big help.


----------



## CharlieG (Jul 4, 2008)

Building a set up is easy, it's finding good help that's the hard part! Nobody is ever around to help-ever. But I know where to find them when it's cold out....right in front of the stove  .


----------



## gink595 (Jul 4, 2008)

CharlieG said:


> Building a set up is easy, it's finding good help that's the hard part! Nobody is ever around to help-ever. But I know where to find them when it's cold out....right in front of the stove  .



Thats why I find help in the skidsteer and the grapple I bought, that my wife was very unhappy about! I figured it wasn't anyone else cutting and throwing wood just me, so left up to me I figured I had the freedom to help me out and I dumped some money into my setup. So if no one wants to help thats fine, that means new toy for daddy. In fact I perfer it. Next year maybe dump truck


----------



## ken45 (Jul 4, 2008)

You have it too easy! Think of all the exercise you are missing (bending, lifiting, bending, tossing....)

Looks nice though!

Oh, one other thing, you need a dump bed on the pickup for unloading 

Ken


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 4, 2008)

Butch(OH) said:


> We have been filling the woodshed and I finaly remembered the camera.
> 
> I started on this automated splitter 18 years ago when I helped make Billy (18)and Allen (17) LOL Actually the boys do make me lazy, they ran this whole load while I took pics and messed around.
> <IMG SRC=http://i30.tinypic.com/s4cbjb.jpg>
> ...


Looks neet. Do me a favor. Send those to lads over here will you, because Ive got lots of splitting to do here as well! lol! Take care. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 4, 2008)

Butch(OH) said:


> We have been filling the woodshed and I finaly remembered the camera.
> 
> I started on this automated splitter 18 years ago when I helped make Billy (18)and Allen (17) LOL Actually the boys do make me lazy, they ran this whole load while I took pics and messed around.
> <IMG SRC=http://i30.tinypic.com/s4cbjb.jpg>
> ...


Once I figure out how to post pictures, I'll show what I use, for hauling fire wood. It's an old manure spreader, with the rear beaters taken out. The unloading apron is still intact, and in working order. Makes for easy unloading, and handeling for unloading. It holds roughly 12 Face Cords, = 3 Bush Cords. Bruce.


----------

